# Happy Lil' Hybrids



## N2TORTS (May 23, 2011)

Well.... here Silly N Billy .... growing like weeds and showing some nice markings... as they develop with age ~

















JD~


----------



## dmarcus (May 23, 2011)

They are looking very good...


----------



## Yvonne G (May 23, 2011)

Thanks for showing us their pictures. I've been wondering about them. My untrained eye doesn't see the "hybrid" part, but I'm interested all the same.


----------



## Kristina (May 23, 2011)

I can see the hybrid for sure. They have Leo heads and baby scutes, but the new growth and shell shape is all Sully... So are their legs. It will be interesting to watch them progress.


----------



## SnakeyeZ (May 23, 2011)

Cute tortoises... what are they hybrids of? I see sulcata...


----------



## Yvonne G (May 23, 2011)

...and leopard. Since Kristina pointed it out, I can see it too, now.


----------



## l0velesly (May 23, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL!! The last pic is cute. It has a leo head. Aww. I didn't know leopards and sulcatas can mate. I want one of them xD


----------



## Jacob (May 23, 2011)

Awesome, How Old Are Your Guys?


----------



## Kristina (May 23, 2011)

I take one thing back... Now that I look more, the shell shape isn't ALL Sully... they are slightly more domed than a pure Sully. Gorgeous nonetheless.


----------



## DocNezzy (May 23, 2011)

They look amazing. Very interesting. I look forward to watching them grow!


----------



## NEtorts (May 24, 2011)

was the mother a sulcata or a leo? im guessing leo but dont remember...


----------



## coreyc (May 24, 2011)

WOW thay are looking great cant wait to see what they will look like a year from now


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 24, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## Isa (May 24, 2011)

They are so beautiful and perfect 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ChiKat (May 24, 2011)

They are very pretty  Definitely unique!


----------



## Fernando (May 24, 2011)

The new growth is definitely sully. Awesome!


----------



## Missy (May 24, 2011)

They are incredible. Please post progress


----------



## N2TORTS (May 24, 2011)

Howdy Gang ... nice to see the kuddo's on these little guys .
They are really alot of fun and full of personality for sure.Also a great project and hopefully in a few years some neat
" documented" insight to these wonderful little torts. These little guys were hatched in Dec of 2010 , which puts them around 5.5 months old. When I recieved them they were 34 and 31 grams each. Within the first month they both gained a whopping 10 grams!.... I will be doing a new weigh~in shortly ....and it shall be fun to see the new "specs" ......
By the way .... the Mother was a 120# sully with a large 40# Poppa Leo . Hope this answers some questions~:shy:
Happy tort~N to every one .....
Peace~
JD~


----------



## Baoh (May 26, 2011)

I am very envious!


----------



## evlinLoutries (May 28, 2011)

Is it leo x sulcata?


----------

